# Project Cars 2



## Elektrostuhl (24. April 2015)

Ian Bell hat im NeoGAF die Entwicklung von Project Cars 2 offiziell bestätigt. Das ging jetzt schnell.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2015)

Ähm erst einmal sollte PC 1 released sein. Redet man schon von PC 2.......


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. April 2015)

Ich war auch ganz erstaunt. Project Cars noch nicht erschienen und dann mal eben so eine Ankündigung machen. Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Arbeiten an PC2 nicht den Support an PC1 einschränken.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Gerade im Sim-Bereich bin ich kein Freund von Nachfolgern. Besser wäre es meiner Meinung nach, wenn man einen Titel über viele Jahre immer mal wieder mit neuem Content und Technik- und Feature-Upgrades füttert. Ein Nachfolger hat nämlich immer den negativen Effekt, dass die meisten Leute aufhören, den Vorgänger zu spielen, was dazu führt, dass der (zumindest, was den Onlinemodus angeht) auf der Festplatte/im Regal/im Steam-Account vergammelt und auch von den Entwicklern entsprechend behandelt wird. Warum ein Spiel patchen, das eh keiner mehr spielt?

Man schaue sich dagegen nur mal Live for Speed oder Rfactor an, wie lang die gelebt haben. Und Live for Speed wird sogar heute noch von den Entwicklern betreut (erst vor kurzem kam eine völlig überarbeitete Version der Westhill-Strecke als Patch und eine überarbeitete Reifenphysik).

Von daher: Lieber ein Produkt über die Jahre hinweg perfektionieren, anstatt es durch ein neues Produkt zu ersetzen.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2015)

Lol, ganz einfach LOL.
PCars ist noch nicht mal raus, hat in meinen Augen gerade mal Grafik Status erreicht, sonst leider noch nichts, und muss sich da erstmal im Sim bereich beweisen. Und dann sowas. LOL.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2015)

Dass ein Teil eines Teams schon mit dem nächsten Spiel anfängt, das ist normal. Man kann die Grafiker ja nicht ein halbes Jahr rumsitzen lassen. Nur ist es ziemlich ungeschickt, das jetzt schon anzukündigen


----------

